
Show HN: MyHikes.org – share your hiking/backpacking trips via GPX - myhikesorg
https://myhikes.org
======
myhikesorg
I built MyHikes.org back in early 2015 as a way for me and my friends to
document our backpacking and hiking trips. This year I decided to open it up
to the public for feedback and to see if there were people out there that
wanted to share their trips via GPX. I got a bunch of people to sign up and a
bunch of new trail data from 2017. The data set is small, but I'm not really
aiming for large numbers, just trying to get new trails to help people find
new places to explore.

If you enjoy hiking or backpacking, feel free to check it out. You can import
any GPX file from a multitude of apps and devices (like Garmin trackers, etc).
All/any feedback is much appreciated.

------
PaulHoule
Estimated distances are way off for me, but it did find some things. Searching
for hikes in the Catskills was a disaster but the Catskills are strange and
obscure, and a "well developed" trail in the Catskills can be like
bushwhacking in most places.

~~~
myhikesorg
'Estimated distances are way off for me' can you elaborate? I'll surely look
into this or at least try to make the results make more sense based on your
search :)

~~~
PaulHoule
It could be a misunderstanding on my part. I thought the distances were
distances from my location, maybe they were the length of the hike, which
would have made more sense. My search was "Brooktondale, NY"

~~~
myhikesorg
Oh gotcha, yep those are the lengths of the trails, but I can see why you
would be confused. If I add a 'distance from' label for each trail when
searching via nearby/radius, it probably be less confusing. This feedback is
really helpful though thanks a lot!

